# My First Aquascape Journal



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum and would like to post my first journal. Actually this is my 3rd scape. I will post my journal from 2nd scape because the 1st scape only last for about a week, my most favorite plant (Hemianthus callitrichoides 'cuba') was melted at day 3, also the layout was very ugly too so I decided to re-scape. The second one last for about 2 weeks, the same thing happened again (HC was melted on day 6+ ) also the layout was very ugly too...see for yourself...










The driftwood looks too big in my tank ...

After the unsatisfied 2nd scape, I decided to tear apart and sell the tank. The reason is that tank is too tall (48cm) and my lighting fixture is a 2xT8 18 watt fluorescent tubes that I think will not be enough to light all of plants. The tank comes with its canopy that makes me so difficult to add another lighting fixture set, also the shape is ugly too .

This time I've bought myself a new tank and a new lighting fixture too and hoping this time I will be able make myself a nice humble aquascape tank .
This is the hardscape










Specification :
Tank : Eheim 80x30x40cm (96l/25gal)
Lighting : Dymax 4x21 watt T5NO
CO2 : 4kg pressurized with glass diffuser
Substrate : ADA Amazonia II
Filtration : JBL e900 canister filter with surface skimmer
Decorative : Petrified wood

I used my ground water for my first and second scape and much suspicious with something in the water that was responsible for the death of my plants. Now at the 3rd scape, I am using a distilled/filtered water.

Day 1










Flora : Eustralis stellata, Rotala rotundifolia, Hygrophila polysperma, Bacopa caroliniana, Echinodorus tenellus, Crytocoryne wendtii 'green', Rotala nanjenshan and a little clumps of Hemianthus callitrichoides.
Fauna : None

Day 4










Flora : Eustralis stellata, Rotala rotundifolia, Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset', Bacopa monnieri and caroliniana, Echinodorus tenellus, Crytocoryne wendtii 'green' and Hemianthus callitrichoides.
Fauna : None
Some plants were removed and some new were added. I injected my CO2 at 1bps 24/7 and lighting period is on its initial 8hours/day with a break a the first 3 hours for 2 hours with only 2 bulbs on (2x21 watt) and haven't dose any liquid fertilizer except I add flourish excel at every day 3 of 50% water change. I am getting rid of ammonia spike from ADA Amazonia. Temp is between 25C-27C.

Day 7










It seems like they are all growing except for the HC (although not showing sign of melting neither growing).

Day 10










Ammonia level has dropped significantly to 0 mg/l, partial 50% water change. The active carbon has been removed and liquid fertilizer (Seachem Flourish) is first added and still the excel. But the a few of HC have showing signs of melting and also I have turn the 3rd lighting bulbs on make it a total of 63watt (2.48 wpg). Is there anything that I've done wrong? Please help folks, all the advice, comment, input and information are very welcome. This is my 3rd attempt to grow HC and hoping that I will success to make them carpeting my foreground. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

You should put your CO2 on a light timer if that possible, I assume you have an electric valve on it? If not then manually turn it off when the lights go out.

Its best to do it (according to some more experienced than me) 1 hour after lights on and 1 hour before lights off. The constant CO2 will make the pH go crazy up and down day after day and any future animals might die. At night plants give off CO2 so the combined CO2 will cause the pH to go off balance.

You might want to add some fish or shrimp after this is cycled, their waste feeds the plants. Or dose with nitrite and nitrates along with the other stuff. You might also add some of the salt you filter out of your water back into it, or buy Seachem Trace to balance that out.

For the lighting, try to mimic the normal day, not very bright in morning, then progressively brighter about noon time till 5pm. It sounded like you had it going bright dim bright off or something? I think maybe you are worried about algae with that dim in the middle? You could also just turn them on full blast to begin with, it probably has no effect, I just like simulating the sun as much as possible, and your plants love light.

Lower your water changes to 25% a week, it seems heavy to me to do 50% now that its going stronger.


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't have a solenoid if that is what you've referred. Today I just add Seachem Flourish Trace but I don't know if that product contains salt? But what's the purpose of salt in my tank?

Thank you very much


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

stevenlau said:


> But what's the purpose of salt in my tank?
> 
> Thank you very much


I have never used salt in any of my tanks. There are some that will swear by the use of salt as a magic bullet for anything and then there are some that think it's the bane of aquariums. I honestly can't say one way or the other. IMO Your rocks looked to placed, not very natural. But it's not my tank, if you like them then that's all that counts.


----------



## Nerbaneth (Jun 30, 2009)

Veloth said:


> IMO Your rocks looked to placed, not very natural. But it's not my tank, if you like them then that's all that counts.


I would also consider moving your rocks around a bit.

I like your selection of plants and the combination of dutch and nature styles. If you really like your rockscape, I would consider placing a midground plant like blyxa japonica in front of the rocks to soften the hard/organized look of them

I'll just repeat what veloth said - if you like it then that's all that counts

Make yourself happy with the hobby first and don't fret about what people like me say unless you like the advice.

Your setup looks great! Good luck!
-Danny


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you. I place cryptocoryne wendtii and the end of the rocks formation. I think it will we hard to move the rocks now, am to afraid to mess around the substrate especially the hc seems not to grow well and tend to melt from day to day .


----------



## Nerbaneth (Jun 30, 2009)

I think I have always avoided HC because of this. If HC fails.. try glosso! In my opinion glosso looks much better! I guess glosso is the foreground plant of the past.
-Danny


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Nerbaneth said:


> I think I have always avoided HC because of this. If HC fails.. try glosso! In my opinion glosso looks much better! I guess glosso is the foreground plant of the past.
> -Danny


Yeah, though this is my 3rd attempt but I still want to try the 4th times and after the 4th times, they will not grow too, I bet I'll try glosso (already in my mind and so far it's my reserve plan )


----------



## Nerbaneth (Jun 30, 2009)

Many people have success growing their HC emersed. Using This might help you. I know that Tom Barr does a similar thing, but he does it inside the aquarium before filling it completely with water. He just makes sure there is enough nutrients in the soil (mixing dry fertilizers in it) and puts his aquarium light on top of the tank. You might be able to find more info by search "tom barr emersed hc" in google.
-Danny


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Nerbaneth said:


> Many people have success growing their HC emersed. Using This might help you. I know that Tom Barr does a similar thing, but he does it inside the aquarium before filling it completely with water. He just makes sure there is enough nutrients in the soil (mixing dry fertilizers in it) and puts his aquarium light on top of the tank. You might be able to find more info by search "tom barr emersed hc" in google.
> -Danny


Thank you so much. Indeed, I've read it before but I think I don't have that "patience" to grow them that way . I also read somewhere that in the moment you fill the water into the tank, some of the HC will float due to their roots are adapted to emersed growth (not too deep inside the substrate) compared to submerged.


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

It has been a while and I try to update on my recent tank condition, here you are on day 25









Hygrophila Polysperma 'sunset' and Bacopa caroliniana were removed and replaced by Rotala sp. green and Mayaca fluviatilis but Mayaca will also been replaced when Rotala sp. green have grown tall enough to be trimmed and replanted . Oh yes, I also added some Pogostemon helferi (my second favorite plant after HC).


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

And on day 33









Close up shots on my Limnophila Aromatica


















This plant is categorized fast growing, my only problem with it is that they are turning green yellowish rather than red as when I first bought them from my LFS. Is it a nutrient deficiency or lack of Iron and intense lighting? Noted I also dose them Seachem Iron twice a week. Thanks and hope you enjoy it .


----------

